# DIY Alloy wheel refurbishment



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

I will be starting my wheel refurb this weekend, being the first time I've done this I'm looking for a little advice.

The wheels I have are originally diamond cut faces, and painted in between the spokes and the barrels.
The plan is to obviously remove the lacquer, smooth off then etch prime the faces and key and prime the barrels - is this right?

What would be the best way of removing the old chipped lacquer?
Would a smearing of Nitromors and scraping off, followed by sanding be the best way?

TIA! :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

id nitromores them or if you can get them blasted


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Would the green Nitromors tin do the job?


----------



## blenki (Apr 28, 2012)

No, Nitromors is useless

Starchem Synstrip you need, used it many times


----------



## stevietiger (Jan 28, 2011)

i used nitromors worked a treat got rid off all the crap but be careful burns like hell if you get it on your skin coat wheel with nitromors leave for half hour then scrape all bubled paint & laquer of then start sanding process but take your time to get good result i did my mondeo 10 spoke alloys it took ages but well worth it


----------

